# need skiff suggestions



## ErnieMcracken (May 13, 2016)

So, I thought i had it all figured out. I was set on a new Ankona 17 Native, but after a demo ride over the weekend the wife has pretty much shot it down. 

I realize this is a tall order, but I'd like to find a boat that will be used fishing 2 [maybe 3] adults on the flats most of the time, with some occasional fishing dock lights at night, maybe some shrimping and cast netting mullet, but I need to be able to take my wife and two other adults for a joy ride up the river now and then [not fishing]. I'm afraid I'm venturing out of micro territory, but maybe some of you have some suggestions? The Native was a little too small/wet for three adults. i've been researching since our demo and now I'm looking at Mosquito Bay Buzz. Ideally, I'd like to keep the price around 20k and new, but i realize this is a tall order and I might have to re-think my options, but I'm hoping some of you have some ideas I haven't thought of yet?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

What about used?


----------



## ErnieMcracken (May 13, 2016)

What i gave above is the ideal scenario, but if that's not possible I'll definitely consider other options. I guess if it comes down to it, I'd make a list and decide what's most important to me [i.e. new v used / micro v flats / etc]. I'd like a poling skiff, but some friends have a 17 Mako and that was another "plan c" type of scenario...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2007-beavertail-b2-for-sale.39098/
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2013-bossman-tail-spoter-te-60hp-zuke-4s.40099/
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2008-ranger-banshee-extreme-for-sale.39461/
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2016-spyder-fx-17-60hp-mercury.40008/
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2012-east-cape-fury.38218/

There are a few i'd look at


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Your wife sounds like my wife. I just got back from Ankona and we had this same conversation.I wish I could help more but I am in the same boat as you. No pun intended.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

How often will you be going through chop? If most of the water you are fishing is calm, you could switch to a full flat bottom boat, with a slightly wider beam. This will place more displacement on the water's surface across the length and width of the boat, which leads to greater stability...of course riding through a chop could lead to quick dental work 

You see this a lot in the coastal bays of MD/VA. A lot of people get a Carolina Skiff type hull (personally not a fan of Carolina's, but everyone knows that hull shape) because it goes skinny, and can carry a lot of people. When I bring family out on my Southern Skimmer for cruising, I bring along a camping chair or two...looks silly, but allows my parents to be far more comfortable...and when they aren't on the boat, the chair comes off, and I'm back to a serious fishing machine.

While perhaps slightly larger than a microskiff, I feel it is still in the same spirit (boat + motor + gear + trailer still under 1000lbs):


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

They definitely don't get much love on this site but I'd second the Carolina Skiff, Skimmer, Scow.... If the boat will be in protected water, if not anything over a SMALL chop will get uncomfortable and wet quick. 

I think 20k and new for a boat that will do what you want is going to be tough, unless you sacrifice quality (not advised). I would look into something in a shallow draft flats boat. They'll get you 90% of the places you want to go and you can more than likely wade to 8% of the remaining 10% of water you may want to fish.

If it were me I'd be looking for a used but well taken care of Hewes with a Yamaha. Great boats, dry, smooth ride, REALLY attractive if you can find a nice older lappy. 

If it must be new then I'll throw in the Spear Low Tide Guide, it's 2" shorter and 2" wider than a Fury, full length integrated spray rails, <400lb hull, lot of options and layouts but by the time you get platforms, power, trailer, etc..etc.. you're going to be over your budget.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm with @LowHydrogen get an older hewes with newer power


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

The SaltMarsh Heron would do it at your budget depending on how many toys you want on it. The Heron has a wider beam at the waterline than most giving great stability and I've been on it with 4 adults running with just 50hp. And its dry too. I'd make a point of getting a wet test, I think you would be surprised.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Having a wife myself who LOVED both my Natives...I can say she loves my Cayenne even more. The Heron is another choice to look at too. Both can be priced out near where you are wanting. The Cayenne will offer more stability, storage and comfort with CC/Jump Seat. Let me know if you have any questions about it.


----------



## ErnieMcracken (May 13, 2016)

lot of great info here. a few replies:


csnaspuck said:


> Your wife sounds like my wife


we're probably both pretty lucky! i originally wanted a poling skiff because that's the way i fish and i assumed i'd be using the boat 99% of the time. my wife is getting more and more excited and into it, though. she can't wait to get a boat now. i'm probably going to have to modify my objectives for the boat, but it's a good thing. 



CrappieFisherman said:


> How often will you be going through chop?


i'm in new smyrna and will be mostly in backwaters except of course when running from/to boat ramps or cruising the wife up intracoastal for dinner. we took the ankona on intracoastal in daytona saturday afternoon with a pretty decent SE breeze and i tried to get it straight into and quartering into wind/chop and it was a little wetter than she liked. i understand the capabilities of a boat like that and was ok with it.



CrappieFisherman said:


> A lot of people get a Carolina Skiff type hull


i'm starting to think that might be the trade off i have to make. the southern skimmers look really cool.



Shadowcast said:


> Having a wife myself who LOVED both my Natives...I can say she loves my Cayenne even more. The Heron is another choice to look at too


looks like the cayenne is same cap rating as native [585 lbs.]. i can't find rating on heron. you think either of those would be able to handle 4 adults for cruising [not fishing 4]? 

it's a bummer for me because i thought the native sea test would be just a formality. i already had Erin price it out for me and i know EXACTLY how i wanted it rigged. i might try to check out mosquito bay this weekend. if anyone has any feedback on them, i'd appreciate it. if that doesn't work out, i'm starting to think i may have to go with a carolina/southern/mako skiff to meet my needs. thanks again for all the great info and help...


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

If you want a Southern Skimmer, you will have to get one used, since they are no longer in business...I inherited mine. Between the Carolina and Mako models, I like the Mako better, as they seem better equiped for fishing, and I prefer the Mako brand.

With that said, there are lots of smaller skiff makers out there, so you should be able to find something


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Skimmer Skiff makes a 17' 6" model with a 72" beam that you could probably get for around your budget depending on power and options. They have a very detailed price list on their website.
http://skimmerskiff.com/skimmer-skiff-17.html









Bossman Skimmer (formerly Morgan Skimmer) is 18'3" with an 84" beam. MSRP for the Lodge edition is $21,995.
http://bossmanboats.com/theboss/index.php/skimmer-lodge-edition/









i have no first hand experience with either of these models or builders. Just a couple to look at based on price and dimensions.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Mark A. York said:


> None of these Ankona boats will hold four people. The ride just can't be dry. My Maverick sure isn't. My Panga EVO is. I looked at Ankona just to see. Very light and very underpowered. Moreover, without a self-bailing hull they'll sink. Look at Panga. Far superior. 18 is the smallest. Draws 6".


Lol!


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Plus, with a panga you don't need a trailer!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Mark A. York said:


> Don't like Pangas? Fine but don't piss in my face and call it spring rain.
> 
> 
> There ya go! And everyone was still dry.


Love Panga's! It was your other comments I found funny.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

We took 4 adults on a buddy's Copperhead last week and were fishing three of us at the same time with fly rods. The skiff ran mid 30's with four adults, didn't get wet whatsoever. 

Do not compare the rest of the Ankona line to the SUV 17, take a look at all the boats before deciding. The Copperhead and Cayenne are in a completely different league than the SUV 17, and the new Salt Marsh Heron is as well.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Mark A. York said:


> They look weak to me. They all will sink in a storm so don't leave them in the water.


I have owned two previously, and currently have three. I have yet to have any one "sink" nor even come close to sinking. I used to leave mine in the water for weeks at a time in the Florida Keys.
The skiffs are fully foam filled and meet every coast guard requirement. 

Unless you have actual real world experience, you shouldn't openly be making statements about something based upon how it "looks like" to you. 

The thing with Ankona is that Mel and company make skiffs for everyone. They make no frills boats at an affordable price for the guy who's on a real tight budget and isn't looking for much, as well as making a completely finished off boat for the guy who wants more and has the budget to allow it. You cannot compare their entry level skiff with their high end skiff. You simply cannot. Until you look at every single model in person and make a decision on it yourself, you shouldn't be making statements about them being "underpowered". My Copperhead with the 60 ETEC did 40+ MPH, one of the most efficiently running skiffs in it's size. Not once did it feel neither under powered nor over powered. It is a perfect fit, and out run many other skiffs in it's size / class with the same power. 

Like i said, I have owned several and currently still do. I speak based on my personal experience, and simply ask that others go out and seek it for themselves.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Mark A. York said:


> They look weak to me. They all will sink in a storm so don't leave them in the water.


Mr expert sure is starting off his microskiff career very brash. Just a tip man, this site is a great place for people to share their experience and knowledge and be OPEN MINDED about others views. It's a very fun and informative site if you use it that way. Otherwise you'll get a lot of smart [email protected] comments back to you and you won't see any benefit to being a member.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Try getting a used maverick hpx v. 2001 and up. Skinny,dry,smooth and silent while poling.Its an amazing skiff. Poles like a small skiff and rides like a big flats boat through chop.If I knew how special these skiffs where,I wouldn't have waited so long to own one.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

If you could swing 25 I would seriously consider a used hpx or a redfisher. Look for one with under 300 hours. (Which is nothing) quality used boats are out there.....


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

creekfreak said:


> Try getting a used maverick hpx v. 2001 and up. Skinny,dry,smooth and silent while poling.Its an amazing skiff. Poles like a small skiff and rides like a big flats boat through chop.If I knew how special these skiffs where,I wouldn't have waited so long to own one.


17ft I may add. That's what I have. 15ft are more micro and 18ft is more a tarpon killer. 17ft is an all around skiff


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Mark A. York said:


> Try www.pangamarine.com I have an EVO 18. It's amazing. Dry ride, runs in 6 inches. It''s going to run $30K loaded. Nothing compares. Tell Rob I sent you.


Panga 18s are sweet. I have been looking for a good used one for a while now. They rarely come up for sale and when they do they are not less than $20k. The OP was looking for something $20k or below new, not $20k+ used.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Fish_specialist said:


> If you could swing 25 I would seriously consider a used hpx or a redfisher. Look for one with under 300 hours. (Which is nothing) quality used boats are out there.....


I booght a super cle


Mark A. York said:


> Where I live my Maverick 15 is not a dry ride. Sure it poles easy but if the wind blows it's tough to get home. Offshore even a little ways forget it.


 That's why I said the 17footer is all around. That's the skiff I'm referring to on my quote.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Mark A. York said:


> I'm here to sell a microskiff. Owning one has given me certain experiences that led me to build a bigger and better boat. My Maverick has two bilge pumps for a reason. People can think whatever they want about any product. So can I.


After your boat is sold, will you be sticking around?


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe you haven't sold your Maverick because it sank so many times...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> After your boat is sold, will you be sticking around?


Might be a better fit for you and your unsinkable Panga...just sayin........... 

http://www.pangaforum.com


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

This is an entertaining, if perhaps not so informative thread. 4/5, would read again.

OP, here are a couple thoughts for you to take or leave:

Maybe this doesn't need to be said, but I'm super skeptical of suggestions made by individuals who ask you to tell the manufacturer of your future best-skiff-in-the-world to let them know who sent you their way. Maybe that's just me. That said, and despite being in a happy and unfortunately monogamous relationship with my current Towee (2 boat system dreams!), I have had a long-term skiff crush on both the panga 18 and the ankona suv17. I was lucky enough to be able to talk to both Rob (Panga) and Mel (Ankona) and found them quite amicable and humble individuals who despite their passion and pride in what they each built, had absolutely nothing negative to say about any other builders. And actually, now that I think about it, Todd, who sold me both my Towee's, had only positive things to say when I discussed the alternative manufacturers I was thinking of. Anyway, I guess my point is that, in the case it isn't obvious, some of the comments about skiffs falling apart or being woefully constructed probably represent minority opinions. 

Contrary to above statements, I am aware of at least 3 panga 18's with 4 stroke power that I believe sold for between 12-17k since this spring. A few affordable ones have come up every spring in FL for the last few years. I'm not saying it's going to be easy to find one, or that summer is the best season to do it, but it can apparently be done.

Regarding your search, given what you've listed it sure sounds like there recommendations of a used Hewes or similar not-micro would be a good bet. Perhaps keep an eye out for a Key West Stealth as well. It's around 17' and I have been singularly impressed with its draft-to-ride capabilities. I don't think it poles well, but perhaps I am particularly lacking of physical strength and skill, or are otherwise too lily-livered to aptly propel the vessel.

I'd be curious to hear what you wind up doing. If by chance you check out mosquito bay skiffs, maybe give a report? I always thought they looked interesting but never heard much about them...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Mark A. York said:


> I'm on the Maverick forum where the people aren't so belligerent. I won't be staying here.


Bye


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Mark A. York said:


> I'd take that up with Maverick. Any of these non self-bailing skiffs will sink. 5 inches of water overnight rolled right through the Panga, no problem. I'm on the Maverick forum where the people aren't so belligerent. I won't be staying here.


Aww sad to see you go, you've brought so much to the forum. Perhaps we wouldn't sound belligerent if you approached things differently. I bet you've yelled "get off my lawn" twice today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2016)

Mark A. York said:


> Where did you get the "so many times?" Sounds like a saboteur to me. Go screw yourself. Clear enough?


Really! All the sh-t going on in the world and this is what we fellow fishermen have stooped to????? Go out, wet a line, relax, chill, be happy!


----------



## ErnieMcracken (May 13, 2016)

Edfish said:


> This is an entertaining, if perhaps not so informative thread. 4/5, would read again.


Edfish, this was the best post of the past couple days. i kinda checked out of this thread when it turned into a dick waving contest, but you brought me back. thanks!
i'm in absolutely NO hurry to buy a boat. in fact, my original plan was to put a deposit on a native the first week of september, add 4-6 months for the build, and be fishing next spring. i'd way rather wait to get the right boat for me, than just try to jump into something.



Edfish said:


> Regarding your search, given what you've listed it sure sounds like there recommendations of a used Hewes or similar not-micro would be a good bet. Perhaps keep an eye out for a Key West Stealth as well. It's


i'm leaning in this direction and also checking out the carolina skiff/mako type boats. like i said in my original post, i was originally looking for a super skinny water boat since i thought it would be used mostly for that type of fishing, but now that the wife is getting excited about boating, and the more i think about it, i'm probably going to need to move in a different direction. my ideal need is something that can comfortably carry four adults for a cruise, fish at least two adults on the flats, and 2-3 people for shrimping or fishing dock lights at night. it's starting to look like i need a more "all around" boat rather than a hardcore microskiff, and that's fine. i understand that i'll have to make sacrifices and trade offs to get the best boat i can afford.

i think, right now, i'm going to check out the mosquito bay, skimmer skiff, mako, and used hewes et al. i will definitely report back on mosquito bay. if any one has any other suggestions, i'm grateful for the help...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

My first boat was a Carolina Skiff JVX18, 18 foot with enough v up front to make it tolerable to run the ICW. It would float in nothing and run almost 40 with a zuke 60 on the back. It was rated for 6 I believe and was great for my first boat. My cousin lives near New Bern, NC and has a CS DLV19 with a Zuk 115. I'd check out that model, it has a v up front to help keep it comfortable in small chop, and fold up seating on the back deck and will still float very shallow. You're definitely not going to pole that boat but I think as an all purpose family boat it seems to be a good fit.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Quite a bit above the $20k level, but have you seen the new Bossman "Xtreme20" around? It's a copy of the old Day 5 tunnel and looks like it would fit your bill pretty well. I mainly fish out of Edgewater, from Ponce down to Titusville area, and I have kids, wife, and older parents in the area who all want to go along at various times for various reasons. So I know your situation.

The Day 5/Bossman is plenty big for 4 or 5 adults (not fishing, but cruising) and supposedly runs very shallow. I'd have to see the claimed 7.5" poling draft to believe it. That's less than my little Pathfinder tunnel in the real world, so I have my doubts. And it obviously isn't going to be much on the pole. But for a versatile fishing/playing rig for that area, it looks pretty damn good.

Also, although I hate to encourage the panga partisan, I have to agree that one of the 18' Panga Marine models would probably be a good bet too.

I'll be interested to hear what you end up with. As my kids get older and my budget (hopefully) gets bigger, I'm also going to be looking for something a little bigger and more comfortable that can still fish most of the lagoon.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Have you checked out the Fly Boatworks skiff? I was in one with five adults actually, and it did great. I'd take a look at that. It's 18' skiff, floats pretty shallow and ran well.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think for $20k I'd look for a really clean used 18 Maverick Master Angler with new power.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Didn't check on this thread for a few days....wow.

Video of Microskiff USS Missouri. Early Microskiff enthusiast Bull Halsey had gained information of some hold out Panga owners that were dug in and making blanket statements on this small island. LMMFAO 








You guys not only ran him off but he deleted his posts LOL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2016)

Look at an all purpose Action Craft to keep the Mrs happy:

http://www.actioncraft.com/BoatModels/1622FlyFisher.php


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Maverick sux my opinion had brand new tailfisher one year old stringers broke loss maverick repaired for me and sent it back to me. Upon arival back at boat dealership I pick up my boat and it has two different colored gelcoat on bottom of boat. You could clearly see the repair on the bottom and they spilled resin on deck when reglassing tank under front deck. I call the second in charge at maverick boat companies and he asks me what did you really want me to 3rd gelcoat the whole bottom there expensive he tells me. So buyer beware of maverick boats once again my opinion and my experience.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Maverick sux my opinion had brand new tailfisher one year old stringers broke loss maverick repaired for me and sent it back to me. Upon arival back at boat dealership I pick up my boat and it has two different colored gelcoat on bottom of boat. You could clearly see the repair on the bottom and they spilled resin on deck when reglassing tank under front deck. I call the second in charge at maverick boat companies and he asks me what did you really want me to 3rd gelcoat the whole bottom there expensive he tells me. So buyer beware of maverick boats once again my opinion and my experience.


Maybe they didn't understand your grammar at Maverick?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dawhoo said:


> Maybe they didn't understand your grammar at Maverick?


Sorry been out of school for a long while but thanks for replying and is that a question or a statement. Hmm


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Is there a translator on the board?


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

ErnieMcracken said:


> So, I thought i had it all figured out. I was set on a new Ankona 17 Native, but after a demo ride over the weekend the wife has pretty much shot it down.
> 
> I realize this is a tall order, but I'd like to find a boat that will be used fishing 2 [maybe 3] adults on the flats most of the time, with some occasional fishing dock lights at night, maybe some shrimping and cast netting mullet, but I need to be able to take my wife and two other adults for a joy ride up the river now and then [not fishing]. I'm afraid I'm venturing out of micro territory, but maybe some of you have some suggestions? The Native was a little too small/wet for three adults. i've been researching since our demo and now I'm looking at Mosquito Bay Buzz. Ideally, I'd like to keep the price around 20k and new, but i realize this is a tall order and I might have to re-think my options, but I'm hoping some of you have some ideas I haven't thought of yet?


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

I may be a little late to the party. I own a 2015 Ankona Cayenne and love it. The deeper freeboard makes it a nice ride. It is perfect for me as I cross some open bays in the Louisiana marsh. I prefer to fly fish only two people in any skiff. The boat poles and tracks well. I also have a wife who occasionally wants to take a boat ride, so I didn't put a casting platform on the front deck so it looks more like a pleasure boat. I use a 50 qt K2 cooler for my casting platform when I fish. It drafts 6-7" and I like my skiff simple and the layout is perfect (for me). If you will only have 4 people for an occasional ride, it might work for you. I would buy a couple of bean bags for quick easy seating. You may laugh, but a friend of mine uses this in his HB Professional and it is really comfortable. 3 adults sit comfortably on the seat cushions. Always buy a boat for the purpose that you will use it 95% of the time. If you just want to cruise, buy a Bennington pontoon. Good luck in your decision. It will be your boat and only your opinion matters.


----------



## howl (Jul 1, 2015)

Square front, flat bottom skiffs spray a wall that wets everyone in the boat in certain conditions. The ride is surprisingly dry and comfortable otherwise.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

If you or anyone reading this post are looking at older boats and need something ocean worthy in a moderate chop or sea, check out the 16' or 17' MFG bowrider tri-hull with a walk thru windshield. Also check out the 19' Thunderbird, Tri-hull at the bow to a deep V at the stern, walk thru windshield. These three boats have been my all time favorites thus far. On calm or light chop days, the ladies and kids just love riding up in the bow seats and enjoying the nice breeze. If it gets a little choppy or chilly, move back behind the windshield and close it for a warmer drier ride. My 17' MFG with a light load, will go about 45-49 mph according to a pressure speedometer, with a 115hp Mercury Tower of Power 2 stroke. I have never tried it on the 16', but the boat seems almost identical to the 17' except proportionally smaller. The Thunderbird is a very Heavy well constructed hull, and goes considerably slower, but not afraid to run wide open across a 20mph ocean chop. Also a very comfortable boat in reasonably heavy chop when you cut back on the speed. Great for my wife with a bad back. Any boat of this style, should be comfortable, like say a Boston Whaler. The Tri-hull makes them steady, the Deep V makes them comfortable cruising. The biggest downfall is they need more water to run and float. So if you are waiting on the tide like me, prepare to wait a little longer for them to float. Also you will need access to a Marina with over the trailer tire water depth if you want easy launching and loading.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> If you or anyone reading this post are looking at older boats and need something ocean worthy in a moderate chop or sea, check out the 16' or 17' MFG bowrider tri-hull with a walk thru windshield. Also check out the 19' Thunderbird, Tri-hull at the bow to a deep V at the stern, walk thru windshield. These three boats have been my all time favorites thus far. On calm or light chop days, the ladies and kids just love riding up in the bow seats and enjoying the nice breeze. If it gets a little choppy or chilly, move back behind the windshield and close it for a warmer drier ride. My 17' MFG with a light load, will go about 45-49 mph according to a pressure speedometer, with a 115hp Mercury Tower of Power 2 stroke. I have never tried it on the 16', but the boat seems almost identical to the 17' except proportionally smaller. The Thunderbird is a very Heavy well constructed hull, and goes considerably slower, but not afraid to run wide open across a 20mph ocean chop. Also a very comfortable boat in reasonably heavy chop when you cut back on the speed. Great for my wife with a bad back. Any boat of this style, should be comfortable, like say a Boston Whaler. The Tri-hull makes them steady, the Deep V makes them comfortable cruising. The biggest downfall is they need more water to run and float. So if you are waiting on the tide like me, prepare to wait a little longer for them to float. Also you will need access to a Marina with over the trailer tire water depth if you want easy launching and loading.


 I tried to upload a video here of the 19' Thunderbird in action. Unfortunately I was unable due to file size issues. Here is a link to the videos on my wife's youtube account.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I was late on this thread but this was definitely entertaining, even with the deleted comments. I too was and still am in the same situation. I had a 14' skiff that I fished the flats with. I just sold it. But I used it to fish the flats here in Destin and have taken it to Choko, Stuart, and Mosquito Lagoon. I too am about to order a Native SUV 17' and as I was getting ready to order it, my wife said the same thing. She wanted something that was a little bigger, that would could take another couple on. And I started seeing my annual camping trip to the glades fade off into history. But I finally talked here into the SUV because the saving grace for me is the fact that we live in the Destin Harbor. So when we go out to restaurants, we are never going to be in the ICW and Choctawhatchee Bay where it can get quite choppy. So we can take another couple out to the restaurants or to the sand bar and not be in the chop. So I can feel your pain, Ernie. When I thought I might get out of a skiff, for me, it was between the Mako or the Twin Vee, which BTW, there was a 2015 Twin Vee for sale in New Smyrna last week on Boat Trader. They don't draw much at all. Good luck.


----------

